# Rocky Creek Hill treeless saddles



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I bought a Rocky Creek Hill treeless barrel saddle a little while back. I was really impressed with the quality of the saddle and was wondering if anyone on here has one? New, they retail for around $900.00. I didn't want to buy a cheap Hilason and I couldn't see spending $1800-$2200 on a Bob Marshall or Deb Sibley.

If you have one what do you think about it? Are you happy with your purchase? Is your horse happy with it? I've yet touse mine as it's been frigid here in Minnesota but I'm gonna strap it on soon here. 

I've attached some photos of the saddleI bought to give an idea.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Usually there's a special pad that goes with the treeless. Did you not get it? Perhaps it's sold separately. I've never heard of that brand so I'll have to look it up.


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

I believe its still quite a new brand. They make all sorts of treeless saddles. They are out of Canada.

This particular brand of treeless you do not need a special pad because that feature is built into the saddle.


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

You can see the two pieces on the underside of the saddle...they elevate the saddle enough to keep it off the spine.


----------



## Running Whisper (Nov 30, 2012)

I have been fooling around with the idea of getting one, but I just can't justify it yet. I like the looks of them. I just don't know whether it will hold up. As soon as you try it out please let me know. Also when you do see if it hurts your hips like if they stretch too much with the horse. That is the main reason I haven't bit the bullet yet. My horse is like a barrel with no withers, so I'm worried about my hips hurting without any twist in the saddle. Please let me know when you get a chance to try it out. Thanks.


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

Running whisper, this saddle will make your hips hurt if you are prone to that. 

Overall though it's really a great saddle. Im used to treeless and my hips don't mind not having the twist.


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

roanypony said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I bought a Rocky Creek Hill treeless barrel saddle a little while back. I was really impressed with the quality of the saddle and was wondering if anyone on here has one? New, they retail for around $900.00. I didn't want to buy a cheap Hilason and I couldn't see spending $1800-$2200 on a Bob Marshall or Deb Sibley.
> 
> You can get a brand new Basic Bob Marshall saddle for just a couple hundred more! I just got a brand new 17" Bob Marshall for $1,105.00, I cant wait for it to get here, 1 week and 6 days to go! I got the Basic trail model as it would have been $100.00 more to get a 17" Basic barrel model. the trail model will do me just fine.


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

The problem is partially I feel both Bob Marshalls and Deb Sibleys are way overpriced. I've owned both and I liked my Deb Sibley more then my Bob Marshall. However, when I found the Rocky Creek Hill saddles I fell in love with the one I ended up purchasing. And one of the perks is that the saddle doesn't need a special pad as it has the built up feature built into it so its off the horses spine which is a problem if you choose not to spend 200.00+ on a skito pad for a BM or DS. 
Also, I've never owned a saddle with softer leather and it comes across as looking like a regular western saddle.


----------



## Rose Taylor (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello; I just bought a used Rocky Creek Hill Saddle, 16". I removed the panels for my reg. paint mare and find it quite comfy. The only problem is it is a bit snug and I advertised it for sale for what I paid for it-$300. Canadian. It is a synthetic western and if I get another Rocky Creek Hill Saddle I will have to get one bigger...


----------

